# Open Cup ??



## Footy30 (May 16, 2022)

Did they get rid of Open Cup for U15 and U16? Just curious...


----------



## 4kidssake (May 16, 2022)

Footy30 said:


> Did they get rid of Open Cup for U15 and U16? Just curious...


?


----------



## NoSouppForYou (May 16, 2022)

Footy30 said:


> Did they get rid of Open Cup for U15 and U16? Just curious...


Unfortunately yes, No Open Showcase for ECNL/ECRL games this year.


----------



## Lightning Red (May 18, 2022)

4kidssake said:


> ?


Champions League only for GU 13/14/15/18-19. Champions League was expanded to 44 teams for the younger ages.


----------



## soccer dude (May 18, 2022)

When is ECNL and ECRL going to get their act in gear and post who/how teams make it to the playoffs?  We were 2nd place in ECRL 18-19, told we were moving on and now I hear rumors that only the 1st place across all flights in 18-19 are moving on.  Not sure about the youngers.  Website still shows the deserving teams moving on.  With such a tough strength of schedule in the Southwest how can there be no wildcard entries?  A playoff should be the best of the best and deserving teams should not be skipped because brackets are messed up.


----------



## Lightning Red (May 21, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> When is ECNL and ECRL going to get their act in gear and post who/how teams make it to the playoffs?  We were 2nd place in ECRL 18-19, told we were moving on and now I hear rumors that only the 1st place across all flights in 18-19 are moving on.  Not sure about the youngers.  Website still shows the deserving teams moving on.  With such a tough strength of schedule in the Southwest how can there be no wildcard entries?  A playoff should be the best of the best and deserving teams should not be skipped because brackets are messed up.


Only 16 teams make the ECNL playoffs @ U19/19   The division winners make it. That’s it. Tons of great teams & players won’t.


----------

